# New Custom CNC slot wheels for HO slot cars.



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Fellas,
Pro Track , makers of 1/24th scale slot car wheels and foam tires is now producing T-jet sized and AFX sized wheels (w/o tires) for HO slot cars. They are available through REH Dist., other distributors and your local hobby shop that caters to HO slot racers. If you've ever seen these 1/24th scale wheels , you'll be thrilled to see 'em in 1/76th and 1/64th scale/gauge. excellent quality wheels with set screws included. (fronts and rears). Diameter spec. sheet available from your local dealer. They are pricey at $9.99 - 13.99 a pr. but the looks are phenomenal. 
Check 'em out. 
Rocky


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you have a link to their site?


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Nope....I saw the REH flyer.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Someone find a link! 10.00 to 14.00...a PAIR or set of 4?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

This was all I could find earlier, pretty sweet though....http://www.gofastest.com/protrack/


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Flyer*

I'll post the flyer tonight.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Did REH change their selling policy? As far as I know they do not sell to individuals only retail stores like hobby shops.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*cnc HO aluminum wheels*

No, REH did not change their policy regarding selling only to to bonifide hobby shops and raceways. I have two good friends who both own hobby shops whom I deal with on a regular basis. One in MI and one in WV.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

The flyer is too big and an incompatible tif file. I will need to convert it but it will come up smaller and with a little less visual detail.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*cnc HO aluminum wheels*

Trying this version of the flyer. I converted the size and format for all of you to view.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Kinda cool huh?


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Back in the HO Stone Age, one of our Glendale Racing Association club members, Glen Matson, (a machinist at RCA) would drill 5 perfectly spaced holes in AJs front, and rear aluminum wheels, and would turn the tire diameters down to order. Beautiful work - I still have some - tried it myself, but resorted to buying them from Glen.
These CNC wheels look great from what I can see, and I'll be dropping a few buck$ on them. 'Course the resin copies won't be far behind, and somewhat less expen$ive.
Thanx for the investigative reporting & pic,
Jeauxcwails


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

newbombturk said:


> Kinda cool huh?



VERY!!!

I might actually have to get some now. :tongue:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've got a quick question......if Pro Track is charging $9.99-$13.99 per pair for these wheels......is that the suggested retail price.....or the price that they are charging the dealers to purchase the wheels.

I'm just curious what the final retail price might be. 

The wheels do look nice....... but expensive too. I'm sure you guys have all seen those other CNC mag wheels on Ebay....my dad bought a couple sets of each and they are AWESOME.......and $20 a set of 4 wheels. I wonder how these will compare?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> I'm sure you guys have all seen those other CNC mag wheels on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>....my dad bought a couple sets of each and they are AWESOME.......and $20 a set of 4 wheels. I wonder how these will compare?



From slot_car_device? Those are nice too, the saw blades & the 5 hole.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

car guy said:


> From slot_car_device? Those are nice too, the saw blades & the 5 hole.



Yep, those are the wheels I'm referring to :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

That is the final retail price. 
Hobby Dealers get a different price. Usually a 30-40% discount so they in turn can make a profit. (depending on the item) That's the way the distribution system works in the hobby business.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those wheels are absolutely gorgeous. I can see dressing up a few "special" cars with those wheels. Definately a super premium luxury item though. I'll be very interested to see how well they sell.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> That's the way the distribution system works in the hobby business.



Wow, no kidding?  Rocky, I know how buisiness works......I'm not a total idiot......but nowhere in this post did anyone specify if that was the retail or dealers price.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

I didn't imply you were. Sorry you or others took it that way. Just explaining for those who may not have known.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Sheez touchy guys! Ya I believe it's called "wholesale".  

Do you have those in 26" Dubs? How about Spreewell Spinners?  

Those are cool. Must be a tiny CNC machine. I wonder what his fixtures are like.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

REH lists only one of the wheel designs as being available now. I'll look at work to see which one they still have listed.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Pro Trac CNC Wheels*

T.S.S. Hobbies (Whitmore lake, MI) has every wheel listed in stock. 
Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Rock! I've seen these wheels in person. I agree that they're pricey, but they are aweome. :thumbsup: 

Craig


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

REH has all the wheels in stock,I know because I went there and bought them.
Dragjet Resins


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

www.tsshobbies.com
Has the color flyer listed.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Any road tests on these Pro-Track wheels??...*

Haven't heard any feedback on these yet. They "look" great, but how about out on the track?? Anybody tried them?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*cnc*



car guy said:


> Do you have a link to their site?



Check this site out, www.hoslotcaracing.com He sells these wheels. :wave:


----------

